
Execute millions of SQL statements in the browser, WebAssembly and WebWorkers - mike_r_parsons
https://medium.com/@mikeptweet/execute-millions-of-sql-statements-in-milliseconds-in-the-browser-with-webassembly-and-web-workers-3e0b25c3f1a6#.rrbvffowf
======
gigatexal
I fail to see how getting the date a million times or even inserting it a
million times shows how the system of sql in the browser can really scale.

It'd be better to load up some sample data from day adventure works from
Microsoft or something similar and run queries more akin to production code
for this benchmark.

I guess this article shows the upper bound of sql in the browser so I guess
that's helpful.

